# Does MMA fighters prove muscles doesnt matter



## Deleted member 5393 (May 12, 2020)

so many guys keep spamming ”muh high fighting success” and how important it is in attraction

meanwhile most MMA winners are small af, basically tons of fat and zero muscles

look at this guy, im much bigger than him yet hes the best MMA fighter, with a skinnyfat body. How is that even possible. He looks like the average guy on the street wtf.


----------



## Deleted member 5081 (May 12, 2020)

because the more muscle mass you have, the faster you'll tire out, skill and speed mog big muscles in a fight because your fist gets heavier when it's fast


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (May 12, 2020)

No martial arts for your face, martial arts is a skill and not part of your appearance so women don't care at all. I have years of martial art experience but it's just a cope like any other activity.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 12, 2020)

Swescension said:


> No martial arts for your face, martial arts is a skill and not part of your appearance so women don't care at all. I have years of martial art experience but it's just a cope like any other activity.


not talking fightint skills here but how people here say traits with high fightint success are important yet all these MMA fighters are skinnyfat


----------



## Kingkellz (May 12, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> so many guys keep spamming ”muh high fighting success” and how important it is in attraction
> 
> meanwhile most MMA winners are small af, basically tons of fat and zero muscles
> 
> ...


Jon Jones is like 6'4 and 205lbs. He also has a wingspan of 7'1.
Are you really bigger than him? If so thats amazing


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (May 12, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> so many guys keep spamming ”muh high fighting success” and how important it is in attraction
> 
> meanwhile most MMA winners are small af, basically tons of fat and zero muscles
> 
> ...


They have type 1 muscle fibers and have to make weight classes there are plenty of heavier MMA fighters with more muscle than this. Muscle (strength) is a tool to accentuate skill


----------



## Alesund (May 12, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> so many guys keep spamming ”muh high fighting success” and how important it is in attraction
> 
> meanwhile most MMA winners are small af, basically tons of fat and zero muscles
> 
> ...


Bruh, Jon Jones is like 210@6'4 and is unironically strong af- he can squat 500lb and deadlift 600lb-he has a decent amount of muscle and a very decent physique that requires adequate training. Let's also not forget he has a monstrous 7'0.5 wingspan which helps a lot.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 12, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> Jon Jones is like 6'4 and 205lbs. He also has a wingspan of 7'1.
> Are you really bigger than him? If so thats amazing


Im much bigger than him, he looks like a skinnyfat guy yet hes the best MMA fighter. Insane.

17 inch arms lean


----------



## JizzFarmer (May 12, 2020)

Do you know what weight classes are?


----------



## Deleted member 5081 (May 12, 2020)

also ideal fighter muscle is more fibrous, small and dense, they dont consume as much energy and are strong af


----------



## forwardgrowth (May 12, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Im much bigger than him, he looks like a skinnyfat guy yet hes the best MMA fighter. Insane.
> 
> 17 inch arms lean
> View attachment 404027


natural or vegan?


----------



## Alesund (May 12, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Im much bigger than him, he looks like a skinnyfat guy yet hes the best MMA fighter. Insane.
> 
> 17 inch arms lean
> View attachment 404027


You do have better insertions and muscle bellies than him, but unlike you I really doubt he trains for aesthetics- also you're not that much bigger than him so chill out.


----------



## Moggy (May 12, 2020)

MMA fighters are usually full of water and carbs after weigh ins.

They're usually in very good shape, and have substantial muscle mass.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 12, 2020)

Alesund said:


> You do have better insertions and muscle bellies than him, but unlike you I really doubt he trains for aesthetics- also you're not that much bigger than him so chill out.


That pic is 2 months old and im bigger now, my arms are like twice his size yet he would beat me in a fight. It just proves body doesnt matter much in a fight if he can be the best MMA fighter.


----------



## Melo95 (May 12, 2020)

Wtf dude. Mma fighters aren't skinny fat otherwise they wouldn't be able to punch at all. I think you let fully roided or moderately roided guys cloud your judgement. They have enough muscle mass to deliver plenty of force and that's what matters


----------



## AutisticBeaner (May 12, 2020)

you realize "muh fighting success" is about the face, right?


----------



## JizzFarmer (May 12, 2020)

Most UFC heavyweights bodymog you, there's a thing called weight classes lol. The majority of them are also on gear but that is besides the point.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 12, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> you realize "muh fighting success" is about the face, right?


Height and muscles should also give fighting success


----------



## Alesund (May 12, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> That pic is 2 months old and im bigger now, my arms are like twice his size yet he would beat me in a fight. It just proves body doesnt matter much in a fight if he can be the best MMA fighter.
> 
> View attachment 404036


Body DOES matter of course- just in a way that is impossible to improve unfortunately(height,frame,wingpsan,fast/slow muscle twitch fibers). His body is one of the reasons why he's one of the best ufc fighters of all time.


----------



## Moggy (May 12, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> Wtf dude. Mma fighters aren't skinny fat otherwise they wouldn't be able to punch at all. I think you let fully roided or moderately roided guys cloud your judgement. They have enough muscle mass to deliver plenty of force and that's what matters


He doesn't understand the concept of cutting weight for a fight.

Compare sage on weigh in. Completely dried out, etc.






To during a fight carrying all the extra water he dropped to make weight.


----------



## Kingkellz (May 12, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Im much bigger than him, he looks like a skinnyfat guy yet hes the best MMA fighter. Insane.
> 
> 17 inch arms lean
> View attachment 404027


Whats your height, weight, and wingspan?

Also your physique is obviously more aesthetic but that doesn't mean you are bigger than him as a whole. Another thing with jones is that he rarely has fought someone with his own height and reach. Only Gus and Dominick come close and both times he had difficulties. He needs to go up to heavyweight to prove himself as the "best" imho. No doubt he is very successful and talented.

He also is a trained fighter. Fighting to a good extent is a learned skill/technique. Much of his success is actually due to his insane overall size/reach.

Weight, height, and reach are most important. Then your muscle type, natural talent/skill, years of experience, and mental toughness


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (May 12, 2020)

Moggy said:


> He doesn't understand the concept of cutting weight for a fight.
> 
> Compare sage on weigh in. Completely dried out, etc.
> 
> ...


Sage is gl even by PSL standards, Imagine being a gigaChad UFC fighter, his ego must be massive.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (May 12, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Height and muscles should also give fighting success


sure, but the whole "high fighting success" is a theory about facial features, it doesn't have anything to do with the rest of the body

this is what i'm referring to:


----------



## Moggy (May 12, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Sage is gl even by PSL standards, Imagine being a gigaChad UFC fighter, his ego must be massive.


Indeed.


Also OP is being purposefully disingenuous, many UFC fighters like Jones purposefully don't gain muscle mass as they try and abuse their height against smaller opponents in same weight bracket.


----------



## Kingkellz (May 12, 2020)

Moggy said:


> try and abuse their height against smaller opponents in same weight bracket.


THIS!!!
Especially for height and reach advantages


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (May 12, 2020)

Swescension said:


> No martial arts for your face



JFL

at least martial arts are useful against rapefugees


----------



## Moggy (May 12, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> THIS!!!
> Especially for height and reach advantages


He should compare himself to Costa, Romero, TRT Vitor, or Prime Overeem. Muscles are a huge multiplier if you have the fighting style for it. Winning clinches, preventing takedowns, knock out power, etc.

OP should take a look at amateur boxing/mma where most fights are decided by who can overpower their opponent. Literally the more jacked guy always wins. At the highest echelons of the sport things like reach, skill set, and height make the difference.


----------



## disillusioned (May 12, 2020)

OP is probably 14 years old if the thinks the dude he posted has an even remotely bad body. His body looks 50x better than the average person's. And he is also roided. Yes, even the "small" guys are roided. I'm not going to get into an argument about this though. Have had plenty of those already.

EDIT: Looks like OP is roided also. Not that I care since it's his liver/heart that he destroying.


----------



## BLACKED (May 12, 2020)

Moggy said:


> *OP should take a look at amateur boxing/mma where most fights are decided by who can overpower their opponent. Literally the more jacked guy always wins. At the highest echelons of the sport things like reach, skill set, and height make the difference.*


The guys with a higher fwhr also win usually. There was a study on this.


----------



## ThreadMatters (May 12, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Im much bigger than him, he looks like a skinnyfat guy yet hes the best MMA fighter. Insane.
> 
> 17 inch arms lean
> View attachment 404027


he'll beat the fuck out of you


----------



## THEMOGEE (May 12, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Im much bigger than him, he looks like a skinnyfat guy yet hes the best MMA fighter. Insane.
> 
> 17 inch arms lean
> View attachment 404027


HIS REAL HEIGHT IS 6'6 AND HE WALKS AROUND AT 230

WITH THE ARM REACH OF SOMEONE 8 FT TALL HENCE WHY HE LOOKS SKINNY

HE MUSCLE MASS MOGS YOU TO SUICIDE


----------



## Moggy (May 12, 2020)

BLACKED said:


> The guys with a higher fwhr also win usually. There was a study on this.


Yeah I read that study too.

There is a strong correlation between fwhr and muscle mass. Even the fighters who don't carry much muscle do so on purpose, not because they're unable to do so.


----------



## majorcope (May 12, 2020)

THEMOGEE said:


> HIS REAL HEIGHT IS 6'6 AND HE WALKS AROUND AT 230
> 
> WITH THE ARM REACH OF SOMEONE 8 FT TALL HENCE WHY HE LOOKS SKINNY
> 
> HE MUSCLE MASS MOGS YOU TO SUICIDE


Brutal


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 12, 2020)

THEMOGEE said:


> HIS REAL HEIGHT IS 6'6 AND HE WALKS AROUND AT 230
> 
> WITH THE ARM REACH OF SOMEONE 8 FT TALL HENCE WHY HE LOOKS SKINNY
> 
> HE MUSCLE MASS MOGS YOU TO SUICIDE


hes like 6ft4 and even if he has long arms why is his entire ribcage and shoulder/back region small

just admit he looks like the average dude except long reach, yet he could beat up 300lbs guys


----------



## THEMOGEE (May 12, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> hes like 6ft4 and even if he has long arms why is his entire ribcage and shoulder/back region small
> 
> just admit he looks like the average dude except long reach, yet he could beat up 300lbs guys



IF YOUR TWINK PEANUT SKULL SAW SOMEONE THIS HUGE AND PHYSICALLY IMPOSING, YOU WOULD SHIT YOUR PANTS SPONTANEOUSLY.

JFL AT SAYING HE LOOKS LIKE AN AVERAGE GUY


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 12, 2020)

THEMOGEE said:


> IF YOUR TWINK PEANUT SKULL SAW SOMEONE THIS HUGE AND PHYSICALLY IMPOSING, YOU WOULD SHIT YOUR PANTS SPONTANEOUSLY.
> 
> JFL AT SAYING HE LOOKS LIKE AN AVERAGE GUY
> View attachment 404103
> View attachment 404104


his arms are small noodles and he has a small ribcage

just stop coping u twink hes not big at all, do u live in some ethiopian village


----------



## THEMOGEE (May 12, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> his arms are small noodles and he has a small ribcage
> 
> just stop coping u twink hes not big at all, do u live in some ethiopian village


JFL AT SAYING SOMEONE WITH THE BIGGEST WINGSPAN EVER RECORDED AND 230 POUNDS WITH ABS IS SMALL


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 12, 2020)

THEMOGEE said:


> JFL AT SAYING SOMEONE WITH THE BIGGEST WINGSPAN EVER RECORDED AND 230 POUNDS WITH ABS IS SMALL
> 
> View attachment 404126


doubt he weighs 230lbs but most of that weigh would be around his legs hence small upper body. a long wingspan means u need more weifgh to fill out arms


----------



## Hekt0r (May 13, 2020)

>jon jones is skinnyfat
holy fuck lookism users are so low iq


----------



## TURBO (May 13, 2020)

Pretty much all of the top mma fighters do some sort of resistance training. Being physically strong and powerfull is a huge advantage


----------



## Blackpill3d (May 13, 2020)

caved in skull iq thread 

most top mma guys are small because the huge majority of fighters are at their most competitive in the smaller weight classes. just like how in powerlifting the overwhelming majority of men are in the 181 or 198 weight class so thats why people think powerlifters "don't look like they lift" but if you actually look at who is competitive in the larger classes they are all jacked.

a mid tier super heavyweight mma fighter with some experience could kill conor mcgregor.


----------



## Vladimir makarov (May 13, 2020)

Unlunless your tom hardy from warrior its cope but good for proving your high t low inhib behaviour but only a but of a halo


Swescension said:


> No martial arts for your face, martial arts is a skill and not part of your appearance so women don't care at all. I have years of martial art experience but it's just a cope like any other activity.





Blackpill3d said:


> caved in skull iq thread
> 
> most top mma guys are small because the huge majority of fighters are at their most competitive in the smaller weight classes. just like how in powerlifting the overwhelming majority of men are in the 181 or 198 weight class so thats why people think powerlifters "don't look like they lift" but if you actually look at who is competitive in the larger classes they are all jacked.
> 
> a mid tier super heavyweight mma fighter with some experience could kill conor mcgregor.


Depends


----------



## Mr Norwood (May 13, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> Jon Jones is like 6'4 and 205lbs. He also has a wingspan of 7'1.
> Are you really bigger than him? If so thats amazing


He cuts weight to 205. He's 220+ in the cage, 230+ out of training camp.

Jones obviously has an above avergae physique compared to the average man on the street. Though his calves are comically skinny.






Yuyevon said:


> so many guys keep spamming ”muh high fighting success” and how important it is in attraction
> 
> meanwhile most MMA winners are small af, basically tons of fat and zero muscles
> 
> ...


Muscles do matter in a fight to an extent, he's 220+ pounds with abs, he's obviously very physically strong if you've seen him fight or seen him lift.

Women also obviously don't understand fighting, they judge a man's ability to protect her based on height, frame and muscle mass as well as masculinity in the face.


----------



## Looksmax305 (May 13, 2020)

Brb use pics when he’s depleted for a fight no pump lighting and angle fraud. Having a physique and height like Jon Jones in a candid pic is 99 percentile and can’t be compared to a Pic of a Manlet after a shower with a pump flexing


----------



## highT (May 13, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> meanwhile *most MMA winners are small af, basically tons of fat and zero muscles*




I hereby nominate you for having potentially the lowest IQ in the entire forum


----------



## Deleted member 6824 (May 13, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Im much bigger than him, he looks like a skinnyfat guy yet hes the best MMA fighter. Insane.
> 
> 17 inch arms lean
> View attachment 404027



Much bigger than him? Jones walks around at 250 and his brothers are in the NFL. You'd look like a cuck standing next to him


----------



## Robocok (May 14, 2020)

Fighters tend to be more masculine than men who don't have the fortitude to train. A lot of guys on this site sound like anorexic pussies worrying about cutting to a lower body fat and getting all kinds of surgeries.

On a primal level, women are attracted to a man that can protect them and has the intelligence, confidence, and skills to subdue weaker men that would threaten to take their pussy. If you don't train any martial art, specifically grappling (either wrestling, judo, and or bjj), your muscles are for show and a real man could walk up and take your girl from you while you cry, jerk off, and starve yourself trying to make your little abs show and save your pennies for a nose job.

The only catch is that if you get concussions and cte that can result in low t.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 14, 2020)

Robocok said:


> Fighters tend to be more masculine than men who don't have the fortitude to train. A lot of guys on this site sound like anorexic pussies worrying about cutting to a lower body fat and getting all kinds of surgeries.
> 
> On a primal level, women are attracted to a man that can protect them and has the intelligence, confidence, and skills to subdue weaker men that would threaten to take their pussy. If you don't train any martial art, specifically grappling (either wrestling, judo, and or bjj), your muscles are for show and a real man could walk up and take your girl from you while you cry, jerk off, and starve yourself trying to make your little abs show and save your pennies for a nose job.
> 
> ...



u sound like a skinnyfat twink who is giga coping

"its not the size of the wave its the motion of the ocean"


----------



## Robocok (May 14, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> u sound like a skinnyfat twink who is giga coping
> 
> "its not the size of the wave its the motion of the ocean"


Say whatever you like young man. I'm 38 and have fucked a lot of beautiful women. If you don't have any training background, I could son you in front of your girl and there's nothing you could do about it. I don't go around doing stuff like that because I'm not a massive twat, but my point is that I have been on both sides of the fence and without a doubt, I got way more pussy after I started training wrestling, boxing, and bjj. It turned me into a man and women could smell my primal confidence. 

I think you're the one coping with your little well defined calvin Klein muscles fag boy.

And for the record, I am skinny fat. I'm not even that great at fighting but I know enough to beat most untrained dudes and it gives me confidence that pulls women. 

I get more good pussy than I have time for and I'm poor.


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 14, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> so many guys keep spamming ”muh high fighting success” and how important it is in attraction
> 
> meanwhile most MMA winners are small af, basically tons of fat and zero muscles
> 
> ...


How is he skinnyfat? Stop coping


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 14, 2020)

Robocok said:


> Say whatever you like young man. I'm 38 and have fucked a lot of beautiful women. If you don't have any training background, I could son you in front of your girl and there's nothing you could do about it. I don't go around doing stuff like that because I'm not a massive twat, but my point is that I have been on both sides of the fence and without a doubt, I got way more pussy after I started training wrestling, boxing, and bjj. It turned me into a man and women could smell my primal confidence.
> 
> I think you're the one coping with your little well defined calvin Klein muscles fag boy.
> 
> ...


ur small af, i would destroy you in a fight even tho i have no fighting experience just because im bigger. Brute force.

*also who the fuck works out in suit pants jfl*


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 14, 2020)

Mm


Yuyevon said:


> so many guys keep spamming ”muh high fighting success” and how important it is in attraction
> 
> meanwhile most MMA winners are small af, basically tons of fat and zero muscles
> 
> ...


Mma is shit they got no hands boxing is where high testosterone men are


----------



## Robocok (May 14, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> ur small af, i would destroy you in a fight even tho i have no fighting experience just because im bigger. Brute force.


I'm in southern California if you want to test that theory.








Jimsonbobson505 said:


> Mm
> 
> Mma is shit they got no hands boxing is where high testosterone men are


Until I drag your ass to the ground and put you in side control. Good luck with your one shot chance to knock a competent grappler out before you get double legged to oblivion.


Yuyevon said:


> ur small af, i would destroy you in a fight even tho i have no fighting experience just because im bigger. Brute force.
> 
> *also who the fuck works out in suit pants jfl*


You like to get dressed up in special work out clothes for the gym? Cool story bro


----------



## Ascensionrequired (May 14, 2020)

What people rate average here is so delusional. They become fighters for a reason. Just like high fighting success features and high pren t is largely a meme here. It doesn't correlate to becoming GL or a model, GL people in general just hit a lucky balance.

This guy would wipe the floor





With this guy 





Or this guy





Do I need to tell how they would be rated here? 

Doesn't work like that boyo


----------



## CoconutMan (May 14, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> so many guys keep spamming ”muh high fighting success” and how important it is in attraction
> 
> meanwhile most MMA winners are small af, basically tons of fat and zero muscles
> 
> ...


>What is muscle conditioning
>What is sport specific body types

Most MMA fighters that are skinny like that are usually strikers. Which makes sense because striking sports reward nimble and quick body types. Look at wrestler/grappler body-types, they're big, but not retardedly big like bodybuilders. Also their bones and muscles are conditioned to take hits, and have high endurance. Their muscles are not of the same calibur as your average gymbro. Again and again it is proven that otter-mode is ideal for women, because it shows off your six packs and at the same time keeps you lean for so it shows off your facial bone structure. It also shows off your shoulder to waist ratio. 

Ottermode > bodybuilder. But if you have shit bone structure you might need to compensate with a jacked body.


----------



## mido the slayer (May 14, 2020)

Learn karate it’s highclass material art


Ascensionrequired said:


> What people rate average here is so delusional. They become fighters for a reason. Just like high fighting success features and high pren t is largely a meme here. It doesn't correlate to becoming GL or a model, GL people in general just hit a lucky balance.
> 
> This guy would wipe the floor
> View attachment 406349
> ...


Yeah the last guy mogs tho


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (May 14, 2020)

disillusioned said:


> EDIT: Looks like OP is roided also. Not that I care since it's his liver/heart that he destroying.


Lol you really think OP is roided? Are you serious?

OP no disrespect you definetly have a good physique, but it's not roids.


----------



## Thomas Elliot (May 14, 2020)

Its highly amussing to witness men of all ages struggling to find any solution, any endgame, online to notice that their discussion ist nothing but a waste of Times. What are you trying to prove


----------



## oldcell (May 14, 2020)

They all are extreme muscular stop cope 
If u reach certain level muscles matter shit, its weight, explosive power, endurance and technique


----------



## Robocok (May 14, 2020)

Thomas Elliot said:


> Its highly amussing to witness men of all ages struggling to find any solution, any endgame, online to notice that their discussion ist nothing but a waste of Times. What are you trying to prove


Nothing, just having fun shitposting. You could apply your own comment to yourself. We're all wasting time trying to amuse ourselves


----------



## MewingJBP (May 14, 2020)

Martial arts are still relatively new thing, there were no mma gyms in caveman days so obviously women would think the guy with the bigger height frame and muscle mass would have a greater fighting success. Besides most people don't train martial arts, more people just lift weights than do martial arts


----------



## Deleted member 6824 (May 14, 2020)

Robocok said:


> Say whatever you like young man. I'm 38
> 
> I get more good pussy than I have time for and I'm poor.
> 
> View attachment 406332



Sure you do faggot.. that's why you spend hours a day arguing with virgins on forums.


----------



## Robocok (May 14, 2020)

Djjason said:


> Sure you do faggot.. that's why you spend hours a day arguing with virgins on forums.


Basic 1st grade level math would tell you that you're posting at a higher rate than me given our join date.




Cocksucker


----------



## Deleted member 6824 (May 14, 2020)

Robocok said:


> Basic 1st grade level math would tell you that you're posting at a higher rate than me given our join date.
> View attachment 406947
> 
> Cocksucker



enjoy your 5's and 6's oldcel then brag on forums to boost your self worth


----------



## Robocok (May 14, 2020)

Djjason said:


> enjoy your 5's and 6's oldcel then brag on forums to boost your self worth


Ok sounds good


----------



## entrenador (May 14, 2020)

>literally point of the entire game is move your body in specific ways to cause harm to your opponent
>"having more of the things that make your body move doesn't matter"

low double digit IQ argument


----------



## damnit (May 17, 2020)

no, reach matters a lot, that is arm span, height comes second. Jones fought taller opponents and won. But you have to categorize people on weight size though, to be more fair. If 2 equally skilled fighters fought against each ovther the heavier one has an advantage.

Also look at Velasquez his shoulders are big, and he has a "bulky" appearance but he is usually higher body fat and not so much muscle yet he was the champ of the division..


----------



## Deleted member 6824 (May 17, 2020)

entrenador said:


> >literally point of the entire game is move your body in specific ways to cause harm to your opponent
> >"having more of the things that make your body move doesn't matter"
> 
> low double digit IQ argument





entrenador said:


> >literally point of the entire game is move your body in specific ways to cause harm to your opponent
> >"having more of the things that make your body move doesn't matter"
> 
> low double digit IQ argument



having more muscle is important in a fight? the Gracie's proved bullshit like this wrong since UFC 1


----------



## entrenador (May 19, 2020)

Djjason said:


> having more muscle is important in a fight? the Gracie's proved bullshit like this wrong since UFC 1



you know how i know you've never grappled or fought?


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (May 19, 2020)

There's being strong and there's being muscular.

Not all strong men are muscular. 
Not all muscular men are strong.
Some men are muscular and strong.

It varies.


----------



## ShortPhiltrumChad (May 19, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> so many guys keep spamming ”muh high fighting success” and how important it is in attraction
> 
> meanwhile most MMA winners are small af, basically tons of fat and zero muscles
> 
> ...


Jones is quite big for being a LITE Heavyweight, especially He has a very Long reach,feets etc.

But also even Heavyweights in the UFC have a Limit what they may weight.

If Jones enters the heavy Weight Division, He will Bulk Up/gain Weight etc.

Yes Weight is necessary, otherwise making Weight wouldnt make Sense and almost every pro Fighter does ist (exceptions are Most heavy weights For a reason)


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 19, 2020)

Just saying these MMA fighters look like average gym goers. Only alistair overeem was big.


----------



## Schizoidcel (May 19, 2020)

Jones is deceptivingly strong/large, I think you'd think differently if you saw him IRL






And he has to make 205, he's not trying to win Mr Olympia. Adding 2 inches to his arms would do nothing but hurt his career.


If you like fighters with bodybuilder physiques who are still successful, look into prime Overeem, Paulo Costa or Yoel Romero.


----------



## Robocok (May 19, 2020)

entrenador said:


> you know how i know you've never grappled or fought?


There are multiple examples of dudes that are successful fighters and grapplers that don't have great physiques. Extra strength doesn't hurt, but without technique it doesn't mean much.


----------



## entrenador (May 20, 2020)

Robocok said:


> There are multiple examples of dudes that are successful fighters and grapplers that don't have great physiques. Extra strength doesn't hurt, but without technique it doesn't mean much.



If you want to be a successful fighter, you need to take every advantage you can get. And note that having a strong, muscular physique doesn't necessarily equal having a 'great physique' (read: aesthetic physique).


----------

